# how to tell if my chicks to hot ..advice plz:)



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just bought two baby chickens today and I was just wondering how I could tell if they are to hot under the heat lamp? And also can I cut the heap lamp off at night and put a blanket over the cage? Would that keep them warm as well?
(They are in my bedroom in a cage not outside)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on the chick's. how old are they? If they are not fully feathered they need the lamp, a blanket over the cage won't suffice. It should be warm to the the touch, warm like your own body heat. Is there an area where they can go to get away from the heat of the lamp if they needed? That would be good too. Hope that helps. Btw what what kind of chick's? Pics? Lol


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Congrats on the chick's. how old are they? If they are not fully feathered they need the lamp, a blanket over the cage won't suffice. It should be warm to the the touch, warm like your own body heat. Is there an area where they can go to get away from the heat of the lamp if they needed? That would be good too. Hope that helps. Btw what what kind of chick's? Pics? Lol


Thanks I'm loving them Not sure on the age should maybe be about anywhere from 2 to 3 days old. And I know they are pullets I can't really remember what the sign said I know they are cute tho. Ill stick a pic up the pic is kinda red front the light but you can still see them lol. And yeah I put my hand in the cage and its just warm it ain't really hot


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is Ringo and Star my new chicks


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww look at them! Someone here will tell you what they are. I like the names too.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks my boyfriend named the one ringo and then we both named the other lol they are a lot of fun


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do they have a yellow spot on their head? They look like my barred rocks when they were babies. I think they had fluffy yellow butts too. Congrats! Do you have a spot outside for them yet?


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

jen3910 said:


> Do they have a yellow spot on their head? They look like my barred rocks when they were babies. I think they had fluffy yellow butts too. Congrats! Do you have a spot outside for them yet?


Yeah they have yellow dots on their heads and they have little grey butts and yeah I'm goin today to take down a chicken wire dog lot and I'm gonna make a run for them and we are gonna build their box so when they are bigger I can put them out right now they are in my bedroom


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is ringo and star outside of the red light napping in my hand


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

If the chicks are peeping a lot, and moving away from the light. They also can start moving around a lot too. That means its to hot.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Cute babies!! 

Can I suggest placing some paper towels on top of the newspaper?? The newsprint alone can get kinda slippery and has potential to affect their legs.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> Cute babies!!
> 
> Can I suggest placing some paper towels on top of the newspaper?? The newsprint alone can get kinda slippery and has potential to affect their legs.


yes, paper towels are grass


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

awww soo cute! may i please make a suggestion? you should get a cheap thermometer and put in the brooder! young chicks for the first week need the temp 95 degrees then you must reduce the heat by 5 degrees each week, watching how they behave after each heat reduction. if they are too cold they will huddle under the lamp, too hot they will shy from the lamp, pant, ruffle feathers, if its just right they will be evenly dispersed in the box and make happy peeps not panic peeps. you should really NOT guess on temperature and get a temp reader, they are three dollars for a digital at Walmart. may i make another suggestion ? also, if your not going to use pine shavings as litter put out some paper towels over the newspaper because it gets slippery and can give them serious leg problems. i hope this is helpful! you're babies are soo adorable! congradulations! on your little ones! they are really precious! keep the pictures coming!  Hope you don't mind the suggestions, just trying to be helpful: )


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Millie324 said:


> If the chicks are peeping a lot, and moving away from the light. They also can start moving around a lot too. That means its to hot.


They are pretty quiet they wasn't when they came home but now that they are use to everything they are fine I moved it to where there is a cooler spot but they will lay in the warmest spot


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

how sweet! enjoy your new babies! they are adorable!


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I came back from dinner and my cat who hasn't came in my room for two weeks now came in my room and while I was not home killed my little babys now my dad has to fix something where nothin can get to them so I can get some more ...not a good night :'(


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no that's horrible. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Oh no that's horrible. I'm so sorry!


Thanks I hate that she got them bc they were starting to get really use to me and was sleeping in my hand so I was kinda attached so my boyfriend made a little grave for them ..hopefully ill have two more this week and my dad will have my room fixed where she can't get in no more


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Taylor1438 said:


> Thanks I hate that she got them bc they were starting to get really use to me and was sleeping in my hand so I was kinda attached so my boyfriend made a little grave for them ..hopefully ill have two more this week and my dad will have my room fixed where she can't get in no more


Yes, please assure that the kitty can't get to them. I'd hate to hear this again. On a good note, I'm glad they were layed to rest properly.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw that is horrible....bad kitty... Well I'm glad that ur bf made a proper grave for the poor things. Good thing u guys r getting some more  and if they go in the corners or stay away from the light then they r to Hot. If the huddle close directly under the heat lamp they r to cold. Hope this helps


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Aw that is horrible....bad kitty... Well I'm glad that ur bf made a proper grave for the poor things. Good thing u guys r getting some more  and if they go in the corners or stay away from the light then they r to Hot. If the huddle close directly under the heat lamp they r to cold. Hope this helps


Yes bad kitty I was not happy when I figured out it was her. My little dog thought the baby chicks was her babys and she has been in a fuzzy since last night. She has layed in my room beside the cage and whimpered bc they ain't there.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Taylor1438 said:


> Yes bad kitty I was not happy when I figured out it was her. My little dog thought the baby chicks was her babys and she has been in a fuzzy since last night. She has layed in my room beside the cage and whimpered bc they ain't there.


Aw poor puppy...that's horrible and that has to be annoying in the middle of the night  but still awww


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Aw poor puppy...that's horrible and that has to be annoying in the middle of the night  but still awww


She cried some last night but not bad and I had ment tizzy not fuzzy lol dang auto correct ..but yeah she has been pitiful bc they are gone


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Taylor1438 said:


> She cried some last night but not bad and I had ment tizzy not fuzzy lol dang auto correct ..but yeah she has been pitiful bc they are gone


Poor thing


----------

